# Looking for a pt. asses. notebook



## Misslovethelife (Nov 10, 2013)

Does anyone know where on amazon or ebay or anywhere I can find a quick pt. assesment notebook?
  Kind of like a rough draft before I type up my main assesment for my clinicals and ride outs? Thanks!!!!:rofl:


----------



## 9D4 (Nov 10, 2013)

http://www.riteintherain.com/inventoryD.asp?item_no=112


----------



## MMiz (Nov 10, 2013)

Here are a few:

First Responders Vitals Statistic Notebook (12)

All Weather EMS Pocket Notebook


----------



## Misslovethelife (Nov 11, 2013)

THank you! just ordered a bunch!


----------



## SeanEddy (Nov 12, 2013)

I have one that you can download and print on a 3x5 note card. I usually print 50 of them and hold them together with a clip or a ring. http://medicmadness.com/2011/02/3x5-patient-assessment-radio-report-card/


----------



## wanderingmedic (Nov 12, 2013)

I just hit print on the monitor and write on the back of the printout.


----------



## CritterNurse (Nov 12, 2013)

I can't find a picture of the field notebook that both departments I'm on uses, but someone on one department didn't like the small spaces the notebook has, so they took it to a photocopier, and kept enlarging until it filled an 8.5x11 page, with a blank column along one edge that is great for medication lists, or a timeline of events. I took a few extra copies to keep in my jump bag, just in case I actually have to bring my jump bag somewhere.


----------



## Misslovethelife (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you I appreciate that! So im not the only texan here?


----------



## Misslovethelife (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you....^_^


----------



## unleashedfury (Nov 20, 2013)

similar to what was posted about printing out a check sheet on a 3x5 Card. I do a similar

I head over to the local dollar store and buy 3x5 index cards. *2 bucks tops* for a 100 cards. and on one side I write my pt. pertinent info, Demographics, My SAMPLE/OPQRST tailor as needed. 

Below that I right my treatment in progress, and pertinent info vitals and times taken flip over and you have a whole other side of the card to write on I write on it long ways when your done, its easy to keep in your pocket till you get back to do your report.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 20, 2013)

SeanEddy said:


> I have one that you can download and print on a 3x5 note card. I usually print 50 of them and hold them together with a clip or a ring. http://medicmadness.com/2011/02/3x5-patient-assessment-radio-report-card/



That's perfect. I experimented with stuff like that, but never got it quite right. I always ended up scribbling stuff on a 4x4 wrapper or a piece of tape on my leg.


----------



## Misslovethelife (Nov 23, 2013)

thats a good idea also thank you ! How long have you been in the emt field?


----------

